# Blackout in Surrey. + Dead fishes....



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm currently away from home and got a phone call from my mom around 4am that my tank is not running due to black out. My uncle in Burnaby barrowed my Power back up and my mom kept on phoning his place and cellphone but no one is picking up. Now I'm sitting here at work worried about my fish. Most of my fish are airbreather but for the cichlids, characins, catfish, spiny eels, loaches, sterlet and expensive arowanas needs a lot of oxygen. Hopefully they are still alive when I get home. Crap I have a bad feeling that this is not going to be alright. Hopefully they were not feed last night as I been away since Monday. If my parents feed them last, that's gonna be a big problem by the time a get back home. They said that black out probably started around 4:00am.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear. I hope your fish pull through.

In future you can set up a couple of Penn Plax Silent-Air B11 Air Pump. They turn on automatically when the power is off.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks I think I should do that next time. I relied to much on my power back up generator. The only thing is, is that airpump powerfull enough to pump up large tank?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Puck!!!! Power came back on now and just in time I just got home. Except to see my super 13" red asian arowana, 8" sterlet, 5" trimac cichlid, 14" bowfin, 5-7" 2x flagtails and 2x 18" dorados dead when I arrived. Puck!!!

The bowfin was probably death rolled apart by my bichirs as it was complete darkness. Or it probably tried to scavenged some of the dead fish and choked. So it end up in the menu as it's the only fish that was torn apart, except that the trimac cichlid have some bite marks similar shape to the bowfin's mouth.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Royal clown loaches are also slowly dyeing. They were gasping for air when I arrived. 2 DEAD already!!! PACK!!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> Sorry to hear


If they were not well feed last night it should not have been a problem and probably have a high survival rate. This really sucks!!!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Earl. I feel for you man. Hopefully everything else pulls through


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything back to normal now except the royal clown loaches. Tanks is running again normally except the loss of the other fishes. 

Can't even go to sleep right after coming from work.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Power out*

Sorry to hear about your fish guy, we had our power out for 6.5 hours a week ago, guess I was lucky did not lose any fish. Canadian Tire had gas powered generators on sale so I got one just in case it happens again and I'm sure it will.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your tank inhabitants. 

Question for Veng68 - where can you locally buy the Penn Plax Silent-Air B11 Air Pump?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Sorry to hear about your fish guy, we had our power out for 6.5 hours a week ago, guess I was lucky did not lose any fish. Canadian Tire had gas powered generators on sale so I got one just in case it happens again and I'm sure it will.


I have one too but my uncle borrowed it and have not yet returned it. I was also away during the 4 hours blackout. Could have done something to help them survive. I could have bag them up as I have o2 tank at home. However it was too late for the fallen monsters. I arrived late but good thing power was back again.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

AndrewL said:


> Sorry to hear about your tank inhabitants.
> 
> Question for Veng68 - where can you locally buy the Penn Plax Silent-Air B11 Air Pump?


I think you can get them online.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.

Have you considered a Back\Uninterpretable Up Power Supply? (UPS)

I have several on my computers, telephone and fish room.

A couple of years ago I got the heavy duty one with built in dolly from Canadian Tire that supplies enough power to run a refrigerator for 4 hours.
Eliminator Power Box 1200 Watt 60 Amp

It would run air pump for a long time, and or a solenoid on an air tank to aerate tanks.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> Have you considered a Back\Uninterpretable Up Power Supply? (UPS)
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about it but never tried it yet. I have a gas powered generator that I used before but this time I was not at home but at work.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I felt sick to my stomach reading about your dead monsters, I'm so sorry for your losses Earl. 

I've never been too concerned about a power outage at my house, but this is a good wake up call for me to buy a back up power source.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

That really really sucks earl, I feel for you man. I would be completely devastated


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I felt sick to my stomach reading about your dead monsters, I'm so sorry for your losses Earl.
> 
> I've never been too concerned about a power outage at my house, but this is a good wake up call for me to buy a back up power source.


 When I was at work I was only worried a little. As I was driving across patulo bridge I noticed that the power was still off. Even they said it should be back on by 7am. I came home power was still off and went to check the tank with some dead fishes. 3-5 minutes later after I arrived, power came back on again. In just 30 minutes all my cichlids went back to normal and pairing again. Other fish were begging for food like nothing happened. It just sucks that I have to lost my favorite arowana. The super red asian arowana. My arowanas are my main concern when when black out happens. They are too expensive to die.. Most of my other expensive fish are airbreather and can survive even in low oxygen or stagnant water.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> That really really sucks earl, I feel for you man. I would be completely deveasted.


9:30am right now and can't even sleep yet. The trimac and RD pair both died. Could have gotten good result from the two if they were to survive. Really sucks!!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no, I am really sorry to hear this horrible bad news on some of your precious fish. >_< &#8230;. That really sucks....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Oh no, I am really sorry to hear this horrible bad news on some of your precious fish. >_< &#8230;. That really sucks....


The fish I lost were replaceable, but the time spent with them was not. Except for the bowfin. Not sure where I can get them or ever get them in again.

Oh well time to get ordering and drain the bank.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

AndrewL said:


> Sorry to hear about your tank inhabitants.
> 
> Question for Veng68 - where can you locally buy the Penn Plax Silent-Air B11 Air Pump?


There is one non-sponsor in Canada that has it and you can definitely get them from US mail order places.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Earl - I don't even know what to say. I am so sorry for what happened to you. You do everything you can to keep your fish healthy and happy and then something completely out of your hands trashes all your hard work. I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this Earl.

We had a 2 hour blackout a few nights ago but luckily Irene woke up & woke me up so I plugged in my battery backup to the powerhead and everything survived.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear the terrible news


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey man sorry to hear of your loss. If u want the texas i have hes all urs. Same size as ur trimac was.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, what a completely sh*tty thing to happen. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear that bud. sucks you lost the bowfin i got you. im sure ill be able to get you one again next yr. in the meantime, you are going to be away. make sure you get that back up generator and keep it at home for your parents to use on your fish tank when you are away.

i just got myself a apc 1500. i connected my koralia to it and 2 airpumps. itll get me about 3.5 hours. after that my back up air pumps will also kick in to give about 5 more hours. im not taking any chances this time........ last time my power went out for 8 hours! my aro, dat, rays and loach made it. thanks to my battery air pumps. im sure without those, it could have been much worse.


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Sorry to hear about this Earl.
> 
> We had a 2 hour blackout a few nights ago but luckily Irene woke up & woke me up so I plugged in my battery backup to the powerhead and everything survived.


What kind of a battery backup were you plugging in for your powerheads at that time ? I may have to go and get one, just in case. It seems this winter we have more power outages than normal. It happened 2,3 times in Richmond already.

And very sorry for your lost King-eL.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Found this power backup idea online...it's good in the sense that you don't need to be around to turn it on. I think a few BCA members have similar setups.

Battery Backup Pictorial... - The Reef Tank


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your lost monsters. Hot days in the summer and black outs are a fish tanks worst nightmare.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Im really sorry for your lose, I too worry about power outages for this very reason. I have about $5000 in African cichlids in one tank alone, I know thats nothing compared to your arrows ect, but I only make minimum wage lol. Again really sorry for your fish deaths


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a terrible thing to have happened. I'm so sorry. 

Maybe someone here can help you restart your cycle with some good used filter media. I know it's not much against your losses, but it might help your surviving fish. (I hope that there are survivors)


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Earl - I don't even know what to say. I am so sorry for what happened to you. You do everything you can to keep your fish healthy and happy and then something completely out of your hands trashes all your hard work. I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel.


Yeah it really sucks!!!! Went to sleep at 10:30am woke up at 2:30pm today. Blackout is the biggest public enemy number 1 for me. Especially when I'm away.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Sorry to hear about this Earl.
> 
> We had a 2 hour blackout a few nights ago but luckily Irene woke up & woke me up so I plugged in my battery backup to the powerhead and everything survived.


Luckily you were at home, I was not and only to arrived late. The generator was not at my place too. Next time not even relatives can barrow them. Learned my lesson that blackout can just happened out of the blue. Thing that gets me is that my uncle his wife or his kids did not even picked up the phone as they just wanna go to sleep. If they did pick up the phone and deliver back my power back up generator around the time of black out, they could all survive. Now even close relative is not reliable anymore. What it was something else happened.



cowis said:


> Hey man sorry to hear of your loss. If u want the texas i have hes all urs. Same size as ur trimac was.


Might be getting another trimac from Perry and a texas too.



m_class2g said:


> sorry to hear that bud. sucks you lost the bowfin i got you. im sure ill be able to get you one again next yr. in the meantime, you are going to be away. make sure you get that back up generator and keep it at home for your parents to use on your fish tank when you are away.
> 
> i just got myself a apc 1500. i connected my koralia to it and 2 airpumps. itll get me about 3.5 hours. after that my back up air pumps will also kick in to give about 5 more hours. im not taking any chances this time........ last time my power went out for 8 hours! my aro, dat, rays and loach made it. thanks to my battery air pumps. im sure without those, it could have been much worse.


I think I'm gonna do the same. Lots of extra back up as I won't be taking risk this time. Yeah no one gonna barrow my generator anymore and I don't care if they beg with their bleeding knees. Nobody is taking it. At time like this just a month away from my vacation now I have to spend more money for back ups.



Elle said:


> Found this power backup idea online...it's good in the sense that you don't need to be around to turn it on. I think a few BCA members have similar setups.
> 
> Battery Backup Pictorial... - The Reef Tank


Going to check that out.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> What a terrible thing to have happened. I'm so sorry.
> 
> Maybe someone here can help you restart your cycle with some good used filter media. I know it's not much against your losses, but it might help your surviving fish. (I hope that there are survivors)


Tank is now back and running normally again. Fish are now acting like nothing happened.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ohhh Earl, I am sorry to hear that. I am sure they had an amazing life with you though. Your family should be helping you to replace them now. Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

OH MY !!!

Really sorry to hear of the loss of all those exotic monsters. That really sucks man...You had some really rare and exotic fish that you lost because of the outage!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Ohhh Earl, I am sorry to hear that. I am sure they had an amazing life with you though. Your family should be helping you to replace them now. Again sorry for your loss.


It's all good. Xmas is coming can't get this thing get me. Family is family, that can't change. I can always replace those fish.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

hope you got some sleep buddy and glad to hear the tank is recovering. I'm getting power back up now.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy i was really hoping not to read this...that really sucks bro. may the rest in the peace. power outages suck arse... i hope you can re-build your collection quickly man..


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I am glad to see your keeping your focus as to move on and that this hasnt changed how u feel about fish. You have some of the nisest and crazyest fish iv ever seen in person. Hope all fish are replaced and if u want the texas just pm me.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Dayum, really really sorry to hear that.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> holy i was really hoping not to read this...that really sucks bro. may the rest in the peace. power outages suck arse... i hope you can re-build your collection quickly man..


Will do around March. Going all out and break the bank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Will do around March. Going all out and break the bank.


sounds crazy man!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

very sorry to hear about your loss, we get so attached to our fish, as they mean so much to us. glad you will rebuild your fish, as you have/had such beautiful fish and you are so knowledgeable about them.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> sounds crazy man!


You know me. Lol!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> very sorry to hear about your loss, we get so attached to our fish, as they mean so much to us. glad you will rebuild your fish, as you have/had such beautiful fish and you are so knowledgeable about them.


It just sucks sometimes that there are thing that we can't control.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Its a wake up call Earl. I think its time to cut down on tank stock so they can have more water volume. 4 hours and that many fish is a big lost. Next time you can give me a call or post it up here see anyone can be around to give you a hand. I can lend you my generator when it comes to fishes.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't know you Earl, yeh this definately sucks, but sounds like your already planning your next tank. 

Your a "Monster Dude"! 
Cheers.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Its a wake up call Earl. I think its time to cut down on tank stock so they can have more water volume. 4 hours and that many fish is a big lost. Next time you can give me a call or post it up here see anyone can be around to give you a hand. I can lend you my generator when it comes to fishes.


I have a generator but I was away, working night shift. My parents also feed them in that night. Ammonia build probably caused it. My other aros were doing fine, except for the SR. The other fish were probably attacked by my bichirs as they act like crocodile when complete darkness and if they know other fish are
stress as those that died have bite marks. As for cutting down... Not gonna happen. Im prepared for the next blackout. Got my generator ready anytime. Nobody is taking it away from home and I don't care if relatives or not. Not taking anymore risk.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Don't know you Earl, yeh this definately sucks, but sounds like your already planning your next tank.
> 
> Your a "Monster Dude"!
> Cheers.


I got the other tank for almost a year now but never really got time to set it up.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

sorry to hear this Earl =[

damm this sucksss....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bluebarry said:


> sorry to hear this Earl =[
> 
> damm this sucksss....


Another SR will come in anyway.


----------

